# Keyword-Domain nachträglich kaufen



## Coldstorm (17. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab momentan ähnliche Situation. Ein Friseursalon friseur-huber.de möchte demnächst Haarpflegeprodukte  wie Shampoos online verkaufen. Wie soll man Vorgehen. Eine Domain Shampoos-kaufen.de wäre noch frei.  Soll man die alte Webseite so umbauen, dass auch Shampoos verkauft werden können, also mit Webshop und alles auf friseur-huber.de lassen, also dem Inhalt und nur wenn bei Google dann wenn Shampoos kaufen eingegeben wird, auf friseur-huber.de weiterleiten? Bringt das was?


----------



## Coldstorm (19. Oktober 2011)

Kann das hier mal jemand verschieben. Glaube es ist in der falschen Kategorie, weil keiner antwortet...


----------



## GMF (21. Oktober 2011)

Naja, bringen würde es schon was. Es ist nur die Frage ob es sich auszahlt. Dein Klient ist ein Frieseur, er wird also sicher Hauptsächlich Haare schneiden. Wenn er die Schampoos wirklich im großen Stiel vertreiben (viele Sorten, große Stückzahl) will, dann würde sich die Anschaffung schon rechnen. So eine Domeinweiterleitung ist ja schließlich schnell eingestellt. 

Wenn dein Klient aber nur nebenbei Schampoos verkauft, rechnet sich die Anschaffung aber nicht wirklich.


Was auf jeden Fall Sinn macht ist die Webseite des Klienten zu Optimieren  (On-Site Search Enginge Optimization). Also: Gute Texte schreiben, Keywords herausfinden (z.B.: Friseur, Shampoo etc.), Keywords in die Texte einbauen, Meta tags einrichten, Header tags richtig einsetzen usw. usw.
Wenn die Webseite soweit optimiert ist, kann man sich daran machen einen kleinen Shop einzurichten. Gibt ja genug Shoplösungen im Internet die schnell eingerichtet und einfach zu administrieren sind. 

Was ich dir auch empfehle: Gib in Google Search Enginge Optimization oder SEO ein, und ließ dich in die Materie ein. Es gibt viel was man ohne extra kosten machen kann.


----------

